# ermano's ADA Mini S planted



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

So far everything sounds good! And welcome to TPT! In something of that size though, you will be limited to only small inverts, such as snails and maybe a couple shrimp. Good luck!


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

SearunSimpson said:


> So far everything sounds good! And welcome to TPT! In something of that size though, you will be limited to only small inverts, such as snails and maybe a couple shrimp. Good luck!


Yep I realize that...which is perfectly okay.:icon_smil


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...there are a couple fish that could live in the tank if there is adequite filtration. Microrasboras, specifically chili rasboras, come to mind, in addition to some Killie fish, dwarf livebearers, and wild betta's. I have a pair of wild betta's that are living happily in a 2.5 gallon tank.

Hope that helps


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

luckydud13 said:


> Well...there are a couple fish that could live in the tank if there is adequite filtration. Microrasboras, specifically chili rasboras, come to mind, in addition to some Killie fish, dwarf livebearers, and wild betta's. I have a pair of wild betta's that are living happily in a 2.5 gallon tank.
> 
> Hope that helps


I've heard about the rasboras. I might give them a try. 

Just a little update, tank along with the filter have been ordered...just waiting on everything to come in!!


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

sounds like a solid setup so far buddy.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

lilsoccakid74 said:


> sounds like a solid setup so far buddy.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep, nice setup to start out with. Welcome to TPT!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I have kept many different boraras species (laymans terms, dwarf rasboras) and they are shoalers/schoolers that should be kept in groups of six or so (preferably more). In a 3.5gl tank, I wouldn't see them being very happy. Remember, 3.5gl's is the empty volume of water. Adding substrate, hardscape, etc, greatly reduces the open swimming area.
Just keep that in mind when picking out your livestock. Good luck!


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

SearunSimpson said:


> I have kept many different boraras species (laymans terms, dwarf rasboras) and they are shoalers/schoolers that should be kept in groups of six or so (preferably more). In a 3.5gl tank, I wouldn't see them being very happy. Remember, 3.5gl's is the empty volume of water. Adding substrate, hardscape, etc, greatly reduces the open swimming area.
> Just keep that in mind when picking out your livestock. Good luck!


Will keep that in mind...probably going to go with some yellow shrimp. Or maybe some CRS. I'm essentially doing this tank for the flora...the color of the shrimp would give enough contrast to make the tank a little more interesting to look at. Got an email today saying that the tank was shipped. It should arrive friday.

I hate being patient.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

So I guess being patient payed off. Got some amazonia from a buddy...got everything set up and now it's time to cycle (started 11/21). More being patient

Some pics:

tank and filter









quintessential ADA shot









close up of the filter



























In goes the water









These were taken this morning




























I'll do some test later today possibly just to see where I'm at...starting to plan out the stocking list furthermore. I ordered some ryuoh stone too...should be here tomorrow so I can finalize the hardscape. Probably going to change the style of the amazonia layout too...


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

looks good man.

btw, thats ammazonia I.


----------



## MoorishIdol (Oct 4, 2009)

don't forget the round plastic thing under the filter to keep it level

nice little ADA


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Is that direct sunlight on your tank?  watch out for algae.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks good, in the case that single azoo isn't enough, those things are small enough you can add a second one without worrying about whirlpoolin your tank.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

To be honest, that filter should be enough. Once you plant it and let the filter trap/collect any free floating debris, you might opt to switch out the filter pads for a small handful of ceramic rings or similar media. I run a Red Sea Nano filter and it only has ceramic media in it for the bacteria to colonize on. With all the plants, gravel, and ceramic rings, there should be more than enough biological filtration to justify just one filter, and use your saved money to purchase something else maybe. This being said, it is never a bad idea to overfilter, and as stated in the previous posts, those filters are small enough that you won't be whirl-pooling your tank.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah these filters are cheap too...Thanks for all your input guys.

I actually had a buddy of mine give me some ceramic discs from his filter to kickstart my bacteria growth. I have about 6-7 of those discs in the back of the filter, then the foam filter pads are in there too. Fits nicely...but yes, once everything is settled I might just do away with the foam pads and add more ceramic discs.

A buddy told me about the jello method for DIY CO2. I might give this a try too...seeing as it might prove to last longer. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Well people on here have a tendency to overkill, so whatever lol.

No clue about the Jello CO2.


----------



## tcampbell (Jun 8, 2006)

Is it still ADA if they use a sticker? I thought all ADA tanks, the ADA logo is printed directly on the tank and the sticker was the "fake" ones.
Just asking. I don't have an ADA so I am not sure about this.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

tcampbell said:


> Is it still ADA if they use a sticker? I thought all ADA tanks, the ADA logo is printed directly on the tank and the sticker was the "fake" ones.
> Just asking. I don't have an ADA so I am not sure about this.


This is the first time I've heard of that one...I bought it direct from ADA. So It should be real. It does have an ADA look to it. The seals are perfect. It looks like any other ADA I've seen.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

hyphination said:


> Is that direct sunlight on your tank?  watch out for algae.


Unfortunately it is I hope it's not too bad with the algae...I'm using RO water.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

All the ADA tanks I've seen and own use stickers.

Can't wait for you to begin planting the Mini S.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Woohoo another Mini-S. Nice little tanks! Might I suggest when you have this thing running and going, moving the filter to the side, as to create a circular flow. I've found the back left works best, but that's just me. Also agree with using the little circle lever to get the filter nice and level. 
Oh and it's a real ADA product, all the tanks use stickers while most everything else has the label 'printed' on it. 
Can't wait to see where this goes, do you have a light picked out for it yet?


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> Woohoo another Mini-S. Nice little tanks! Might I suggest when you have this thing running and going, moving the filter to the side, as to create a circular flow. I've found the back left works best, but that's just me. Also agree with using the little circle lever to get the filter nice and level.
> Oh and it's a real ADA product, all the tanks use stickers while most everything else has the label 'printed' on it.
> Can't wait to see where this goes, do you have a light picked out for it yet?


I do! I actually got my rocks in yesterday and the hardscape is all set...for lighting, I'm using a 16W 6500k rated compact florescent bulb. Its equivalent to a 65W bulb apparently. For being 3.5g, its about 4.6wpg. From what I hear thats not too bad. I have to get some pics up of the rockscape and the lighting, plus my jello CO2. Next step is planting!!

For ferts I'm planning on just using excel and excel flourish for the time being. A buddy of mine is getting into dry ferts...so i'll be pitching in with him. We'll see how that goes. Any tips on dosing schedules?

CO2 is working nicely. We'll see how long it lasts:hihi:


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

if going for a carpet plant you could replace the CF bulb, they go up to 27w at most stores, although you may be fine with the 16w. and even though it says 60w equivalent thats compared to incandescent which is almost useless.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

lilsoccakid74 said:


> if going for a carpet plant you could replace the CF bulb, they go up to 27w at most stores, although you may be fine with the 16w. and even though it says 60w equivalent thats compared to incandescent which is almost useless.


roger that.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Little update...got the jello CO2 going. I have a diffuser on it, a piece of bamboo chopstick. A buddy of mine recommended it and it works wonderful on their tank. But on my tank, what's happening is it will bubble...then stop...then bubble again. Maybe once every 3 seconds on average. Any explanation on that? I'm only running one 2L bottle. I plan on implementing a second one next week so they're offset a bit. Would the bubbles be more consistent once a second bottle is in the works?


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

just a heads-up, the nano filter media in your pictures is backwards. Should be course (black), then white (fine).

I use left over zeo-carb on the bottom of my nano and biological ceramic from an extra Aquaclear 20 on top (this keeps the lighter/finer media in place).

no problems so far.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr. Fisher said:


> just a heads-up, the nano filter media in your pictures is backwards. Should be course (black), then white (fine).
> 
> I use left over zeo-carb on the bottom of my nano and biological ceramic from an extra Aquaclear 20 on top (this keeps the lighter/finer media in place).
> 
> no problems so far.


That makes sense...didn't even think of it! Thanks.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

I have been doing some research on choice of plants. Here's a preliminary list:

glosso or HC
blyxa japonica
microsword?

thoughts!?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

The micro sword would take over in a tank of your size, unless you had it placed in the background a midst the Blyxa. If I were you, from front to back:
Glosso/ HC
Micro sword (if you are meaning E. Tennelus)
and then Blyxa.


----------



## Primetime Rob (Jul 24, 2009)

ermano said:


> Little update...got the jello CO2 going. I have a diffuser on it, a piece of bamboo chopstick. A buddy of mine recommended it and it works wonderful on their tank. But on my tank, what's happening is it will bubble...then stop...then bubble again. Maybe once every 3 seconds on average. Any explanation on that? I'm only running one 2L bottle. I plan on implementing a second one next week so they're offset a bit. Would the bubbles be more consistent once a second bottle is in the works?


Two bottles running on one chopstick diffuser tend to build up too much pressure and the system will start to spring leaks. I would just run two separate bottles w/ their own diffusers.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

SearunSimpson said:


> The micro sword would take over in a tank of your size, unless you had it placed in the background a midst the Blyxa. If I were you, from front to back:
> Glosso/ HC
> Micro sword (if you are meaning E. Tennelus)
> and then Blyxa.


Sounds good...or should I just completely rid the micro sword from the list? Is there a reason why it would do better a midst the Blyxa?




Primetime Rob said:


> Two bottles running on one chopstick diffuser tend to build up too much pressure and the system will start to spring leaks. I would just run two separate bottles w/ their own diffusers.


What about a regular glass diffuser?


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

FTS!!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

I would say bigger rocks, and do what everyone else does, let the CO2 chopstick line into the Filter.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

I feel like my rocks are a decent size...and the chopstick diffuser has been put into the filter. Seems to be working out nicely!

Will plant it sometime in the future...haven't been able to get ahold of some plants.


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

if you hear to much grinding from the co2 in the intake i would take it out just to make sure it doesnt eventually grind down the impeller


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

E. Tennelus spreads by runners, and it usually maintains a certain height. B. Japonica is actually a stem plant and can grow pretty sizeable given the right conditions. This being said, they are going to have two different leaf shapes/colours. With the fact the leaf shapes are somewhat different, yet still similar, I think it would make a nice blend of textures.

Holy crap, I just realized I'm near the 1,000 posts mark. Crazy.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

SearunSimpson said:


> E. Tennelus spreads by runners, and it usually maintains a certain height. B. Japonica is actually a stem plant and can grow pretty sizeable given the right conditions. This being said, they are going to have two different leaf shapes/colours. With the fact the leaf shapes are somewhat different, yet still similar, I think it would make a nice blend of textures.
> 
> Holy crap, I just realized I'm near the 1,000 posts mark. Crazy.


Thanks for the input. Have yet to find a place to get plants from!!


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the hc would look cool. Also, about the lights, on small tanks the wpg rule doesn't apply. Here is a nice link to further explain it.

http://www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.html


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Finally got some HC (from a user on here, plantedrandall...thanks!) in there...I also have some blyxa on the way (J-Gens, thanks!!). Here some some pics. This was my first time planting HC and man was it a pain. I'm so used to just placing corals on rocks...most the time the corals don't just float away like HC does.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Just keep an eye on algae ( I know, you've got Co2, but still) and adjust photoperiod until you find a happy medium. You do not have any stems or fast growers, so just be observant.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

SearunSimpson said:


> Just keep an eye on algae ( I know, you've got Co2, but still) and adjust photoperiod until you find a happy medium. You do not have any stems or fast growers, so just be observant.


Aye...I have the photoperiod about 7hrs a day. What are ways to combat the algae in freshwater? I do have an RO/DI unit but I've heard that when used in freshwater it ruins the GH/dKH?


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Here are some pics with the blyxa in. I have been meaning to upload them but the pics were taken on saturday. 

A little update. I started dosing flourish and flourish excel. I replenish my jello CO2 every 2 weeks...although in theory it's supposed to last for a few months. I notice that the bubble count goes significantly down. So I may just switch to sugar and water and run two 2liter bottles and a diffuser. Ammonia is around 6ppm...which was at 8ppm to begin with. So it's working and doing it's thing. It's just the ammazonia leaches so much ammonia it's ridiculous.


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

the tanks really coming along, and the blyxa really filled in that empty space. this tank will be looking sweet when its completely grown in.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking good. I really like that blyxa. This may be the tank that pushes me over the edge and makes me get some blyxa of my own to try.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been considering going back to Blyxa in my M, it's just such an easy plant that looks great in any scape. 
Oh and don't be worried if parts of the Blyxa start to melt. Even in perfect conditions, it will melt a little bit right off the bat. Once it's happy though, it does get pretty big! And IMO it's the hardest plant to get to root, but once it does it's equally as tough to get out of there!


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh good!!

The blyxa is starting to turn around...everything is slowly progressing. It has been over a month since I started this tank. The ammonia is at 2ppm...so we'll see where everything goes. I've started topping off with RO/DI water and haven't seen a difference in my GH/dKH...i'm guessing it's because of the amazonia. 

Thanks for the comments everyone!!


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Getting closer! 2ppm means it's almost gone. If you used some quick dip strips, I bet you'd be seeing a Nitrite spike right about now.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh yeah...I'm using my test kits for my SW tank but I'm using FW color charts. And my nitrites are around .5 and my nitrates are at 20. Nothing a few water changes can't handle once the cycle is complete.


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

wow thats pretty low nitrates. when i tested mine after cycling my ammazonia they were at about 80ppm


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Update!

Cycle has completed...ordered a heater so that should be here soon. Can't wait to get the shrimps i've been planning on in there. Also installed a glass diffuser for my DIY CO2, and it works. Pics soon. The HC is taking off as well


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

yay cycle complete!  this is gonna look great once the carpet starts to spread and i really like how the blyxa looks in here. i think a background could do wonders for the look


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Here are some pics























































Diffuser on DIY CO2...looks good









The blyxa is browning a little and I don't like it. I hope it's just temporary and it'll turn around. Other than that everything seems ok!


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks good man! With that new diffuser i bet that blyxa will make a good turn around. The HC has some nice growth as well


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

lilsoccakid74 said:


> Looks good man! With that new diffuser i bet that blyxa will make a good turn around. The HC has some nice growth as well


I agree...hopefully it will


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

That HC's growing pretty well, huh? What do you mean by browning on the Blyxa? If it's on the new growth, don't worry about that too much, mine used to grow where the new stuff was brown/gold and then got bright green. As long as the new growth isn't stringy or anything it should be fine.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> That HC's growing pretty well, huh? What do you mean by browning on the Blyxa? If it's on the new growth, don't worry about that too much, mine used to grow where the new stuff was brown/gold and then got bright green. As long as the new growth isn't stringy or anything it should be fine.


Yeah, it's not stringy...it's more towards the center of the actual stem. I can see where it starts to get bright green. It looks good

Thanks for the advice


----------



## j-gens (Dec 11, 2008)

this thread needs an update, how are the plants doing for ya


----------

